# paphiopedilum lowii miniature



## Hakone (Oct 30, 2011)

from friend ( germany )


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 30, 2011)

OK. Hakone, what are the dimensions?


----------



## Marc (Oct 30, 2011)

Now that's a nice little lowii


----------



## Hakone (Oct 30, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> OK. Hakone, what are the dimensions?


----------



## valenzino (Oct 30, 2011)

Really interesting!


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! I don't even know if I would call that a lowii.


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Oct 30, 2011)

Has this one been seen before, or is it a new discovery ?


Lars


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2011)

There is a lot of variation in lowii, but I'd like to see some documentation of origin on this one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 30, 2011)

OK Hakone! That was a very dramatic demonstration on dimensions! How's your camera on capturing the staminode?


----------



## peter.orchid (Oct 30, 2011)

A interesting little paphio!


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have seen lowii with small leaves like yours! I have grown one a few years ago and the leaves are dark green and upright leaves! It had a leafspan of 9-12 inches across but the flower spike is long and had only 2-3 flowers.

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2011)

Leaves look almost like Mexipedium leaves.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow. Interesting, the plant looks like philippinense var. palawanense..  Good for breeding miniature multiflorals.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 30, 2011)

Certainly it looks lowii-ish, but as others have said its different. I almost wish my lowii's had short leaves like that!


----------



## Paul (Oct 31, 2011)

very cute lowii!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2011)

Really!?  Where's a taxologist when you need one!?  
VERY interestng.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 31, 2011)

Taxonomist, Eric...Unless you wanna tax the lowii..


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Really!?  Where's a taxologist when you need one!?
> VERY interestng.



Taxology the study of taxesoke:oke:


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> I have seen lowii with small leaves like yours! I have grown one a few years ago and the leaves are dark green and upright leaves! It had a leafspan of 9-12 inches across but the flower spike is long and had only 2-3 flowers.
> 
> Paphman910



I only see a single flower per spike in this pic, which is also uncharacteristic of a lowii.


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Nov 1, 2011)

richardianum ?


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 1, 2011)

From the looks of the plant. it is probably a collected plant.... wait a few more flowering to see if it will be mini still...


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2011)

Cochlopetalum said:


> richardianum ?



This isn't very much like richardianum (except for the small size). Richardianum flowers are generally darker, and have more than 1 flower per spike.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 1, 2011)

What about lynniae?


----------



## quietaustralian (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought a couple of (at the time) unidentified Paph clumps a few years ago. On flowering I discovered they were dianthums. 

The first to flower had one flower per spike but subsequent flowering have produced two flowers per spike. The reason I didn't recognise the plants as dianthum was because the leaves grow bolt upright and are only 10cm long. Initially I thought the plants were stunted due to poor conditions but all subsequent growths are the same length and angle. 

So I guess the plant being discussed in this thread could be a "pygmy" but I'd wait to see how the plant develops.


Mick


----------



## polyantha (Nov 2, 2011)

Very interesting. I have seen the same thing with a Phragmipedium longifolium one year ago. Normally a massive plant but in that case not bigger than this lowii.


----------



## quietaustralian (Nov 5, 2011)

quietaustralian said:


> I bought a couple of (at the time) unidentified Paph clumps a few years ago. On flowering I discovered they were dianthums.
> 
> The first to flower had one flower per spike but subsequent flowering have produced two flowers per spike. The reason I didn't recognise the plants as dianthum was because the leaves grow bolt upright and are only 10cm long. Initially I thought the plants were stunted due to poor conditions but all subsequent growths are the same length and angle.
> 
> So I guess the plant being discussed in this thread could be a "pygmy" but I'd wait to see how the plant develops.



I asked my wife to take some pics of the mini dianthums. The leaves on the other clone grow vertical.

For reference the pots these divisions are growing in are 70mm deep. The front division is a previously bloomed growth and new growth.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 8, 2011)

Up date


----------



## nikv (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow! That is truly spectacular! :clap:


----------



## John M (Nov 8, 2011)

VERY different! Will your friend pollinate this flower and make flasks available? That would be very wise.


----------



## John M (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey? Doesn't Orchids Limited have a lowii like this one? I seem to remember Rob telling us something about a very different lowii. Hmmm? Must search for the thread.

Edit: Yup....found it!
http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12580&highlight=lowii


----------



## Hakone (Nov 8, 2011)

I will ask him


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2011)

Freak'in cool Hakone!


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2011)

John M said:


> Hey? Doesn't Orchids Limited have a lowii like this one? I seem to remember Rob telling us something about a very different lowii. Hmmm? Must search for the thread.
> 
> Edit: Yup....found it!
> http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12580&highlight=lowii



But even this one has multiple flowers per spike.

But I must admit that Hakone's bloom has matured into something very similar to the OL flower.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Oct 31, 2013)

Beautiful, I wish I had this plant haha


----------



## Trithor (Nov 1, 2013)

What has happened to this plant? I am glad that it has been resurrected, wow it was spectacular, (and hope that it still is?)


----------

